# First Meet



## widehips71 (May 31, 2014)

The warm-up room is a lonely lonely place


----------



## GreatGunz (May 31, 2014)

Concentrate Bro u need to be in ur head no where else get after it


----------



## AlphaD (May 31, 2014)

Wide brother, where the hell have u been? 
Anyhow you got this brother.    The only competition is you in the mirror brother, so enjoy the solitude.....and show them what you came to do.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 31, 2014)

Wide! Wide! Wide
Come on everyone


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 1, 2014)

It's over by now. 
Put up some numbers brother. Tell us how you did.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 1, 2014)

Good for you for getting on the platform! Post up the weight class and #'s.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Hope it all went well brother wide.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2014)

???? 

Hope everything went smooth wide.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 1, 2014)

****ing terrible. I cut 10lbs to make 181 in the Raw Classic and finished with an embarrassing 920 total. Keep in mind I'm not on anything, but still...

The only number I was ok with was a 420 deadlift. I was stapled on bench once then got it but was red lighted, which I thought was good but I guess not. As far as everything else goes, everyone else was there with a team and I was the only guy solo. Anyone thinking about competing, don't go unless you've a support group with you. You'll be pushed out of the way for warm-ups and pretty much everything else.

This beer I'm drinking is the highlight of my night. Until I pop a titty in my mouth later that is


----------



## stonetag (Jun 1, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> ****ing terrible. I cut 10lbs to make 181 in the Raw Classic and finished with an embarrassing 920 total. Keep in mind I'm not on anything, but still...
> 
> The only number I was ok with was a 420 deadlift. I was stapled on bench once then got it but was red lighted, which I thought was good but I guess not. As far as everything else goes, everyone else was there with a team and I was the only guy solo. Anyone thinking about competing, don't go unless you've a support group with you. You'll be pushed out of the way for warm-ups and pretty much everything else.
> 
> This beer I'm drinking is the highlight of my night. Until I pop a titty in my mouth later that is


Shitty deal bro, but on the lighter side tell us a story about how the titty thing goes later.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 1, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> ****ing terrible. I cut 10lbs to make 181 in the Raw Classic and finished with an embarrassing 920 total. Keep in mind I'm not on anything, but still...
> 
> The only number I was ok with was a 420 deadlift. I was stapled on bench once then got it but was red lighted, which I thought was good but I guess not. As far as everything else goes, everyone else was there with a team and I was the only guy solo. Anyone thinking about competing, don't go unless you've a support group with you. You'll be pushed out of the way for warm-ups and pretty much everything else.
> 
> This beer I'm drinking is the highlight of my night. Until I pop a titty in my mouth later that is



What was your squat and bench?

And the trick to the warm up area is to just get under the bar. **** everyone else and their needs. Just get under the bar, cut in line, take plates. Whatever you have to do.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2014)

Wide don't let the total beat you up man. Don't stress it. You can now say that u have a meet under your belt. And know what to expect. Now u can go into the next one with support of some people and know what to do to get yourself ready.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What was your squat and bench?
> 
> And the trick to the warm up area is to just get under the bar. **** everyone else and their needs. Just get under the bar, cut in line, take plates. Whatever you have to do.




Yea this^^^^^^

When you see a weight on the bar that you need to warm up with just get under there and do it. **** em. 

Like Ecks said don't let the number get in your head.  You did something that most guys are afraid to do. No one here is gonna give you any shit about it. You went and did the best you could do on that day. 

Great job brother and thanks.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 1, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> ****ing terrible. I cut 10lbs to make 181 in the Raw Classic and finished with an embarrassing 920 total. Keep in mind I'm not on anything, but still...
> 
> The only number I was ok with was a 420 deadlift. I was stapled on bench once then got it but was red lighted, which I thought was good but I guess not. As far as everything else goes, everyone else was there with a team and I was the only guy solo. Anyone thinking about competing, don't go unless you've a support group with you. You'll be pushed out of the way for warm-ups and pretty much everything else.
> 
> This beer I'm drinking is the highlight of my night. Until I pop a titty in my mouth later that is




Your in the books and have a meet under your belt. Only place to go now is up. Most guys don't have the balls to actually get on the platform a post a number.

Respect!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 1, 2014)

You got a number, Brother - thats more than I can say. Much respect for having the balls to take the platform!!


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, so after a couple days of good sleep, food, and hydration, I feel better about things.  I was irritable, tired, and pissed off Sat.  But looking back at it, maybe my expectations were just too high for a first meet, coming off surgery, and having only trained for 3 months.  My good lifts were 310 squat, 210 bench, and 420 deadlift for a 940 total...not 920.  Sorry my brain wasn't functioning very well the other night.  The 210 bench is the one I'm most pissed about.  I've hit 240 plenty in the gym up until this meet, but after getting loose and losing my position under 230 and missing it, I decided to play it safe and re-attempt it only to be red lighted.  Still not sure why, but it is what it is.  

Turns out I was only 10 lbs shy of the squat state record, 20 lbs short of the deadlift record, and 75 short of the record total in my class and division.  Amatuer of course, but hey...

Looking at my numbers, maybe I would make a good deadlift specialist for a guy my size, experience, and being unenhanced.  If there's such a thing as specialists that is


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Ok, so after a couple days of good sleep, food, and hydration, I feel better about things.  I was irritable, tired, and pissed off Sat.  But looking back at it, maybe my expectations were just too high for a first meet, coming off surgery, and having only trained for 3 months.  My good lifts were 310 squat, 210 bench, and 420 deadlift for a 940 total...not 920.  Sorry my brain wasn't functioning very well the other night.  The 210 bench is the one I'm most pissed about.  I've hit 240 plenty in the gym up until this meet, but after getting loose and losing my position under 230 and missing it, I decided to play it safe and re-attempt it only to be red lighted.  Still not sure why, but it is what it is.
> 
> Turns out I was only 10 lbs shy of the squat state record, 20 lbs short of the deadlift record, and 75 short of the record total in my class and division.  Amatuer of course, but hey...
> 
> Looking at my numbers, maybe I would make a good deadlift specialist for a guy my size, experience, and being unenhanced.  If there's such a thing as specialists that is



I would do the opposite. Don't focus on the dead but instead put more effort into squat and bench to build the total.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 3, 2014)

As you get further into your career, you will find more carryover in your squat and DL training.  They used to be two different animals for me, but after a while, when one got stronger, the other followed.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 3, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Ok, so after a couple days of good sleep, food, and hydration, I feel better about things.  I was irritable, tired, and pissed off Sat.  But looking back at it, maybe my expectations were just too high for a first meet, coming off surgery, and having only trained for 3 months.  My good lifts were 310 squat, 210 bench, and 420 deadlift for a 940 total...not 920.  Sorry my brain wasn't functioning very well the other night.  The 210 bench is the one I'm most pissed about.  I've hit 240 plenty in the gym up until this meet, but after getting loose and losing my position under 230 and missing it, I decided to play it safe and re-attempt it only to be red lighted.  Still not sure why, but it is what it is.
> 
> Turns out I was only 10 lbs shy of the squat state record, 20 lbs short of the deadlift record, and 75 short of the record total in my class and division.  Amatuer of course, but hey...
> 
> Looking at my numbers, maybe I would make a good deadlift specialist for a guy my size, experience, and being unenhanced.  If there's such a thing as specialists that is


Most people raw pull more then they squat.

My bro totaled 1840 raw he squatted 606 but pulled 755.

Just keep working on all your lifts and focus on all 3 equally and all 3 will grow.

What POB might be saying is don't over due it with the deadlift like trying to max every week because it will kill all your lifts at some point you can squat for max and squat more times a week then you can max a pull in a month. Overdoing your deadlift will crash your CNS and then you start going backwards.

Where your at right now I wouldn't pull for max more then once a month but in time when you build a stronger CNS you can play with pulling more often with different percentages.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 3, 2014)

By the way my 1st meet 6 years ago I totaled 930

303 squat
248 bench
379 pull


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 3, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> By the way my 1st meet 6 years ago I totaled 930
> 
> 303 squat
> 248 bench
> 379 pull



I definitely appreciate seeing and hearing this. If someone at your level started here, then all is not lost


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 3, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I definitely appreciate seeing and hearing this. If someone at your level started here, then all is not lost



You're far from lost bro...


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 3, 2014)

We are all very proud of you.  

You have balls, guts, and determination.  Shake this off and move on.  Time to look ahead to the next meet.  We are all behind you brother.

ABOVE ALL you competed and that is way more than 99% of people can say.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 6, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I definitely appreciate seeing and hearing this. If someone at your level started here, then all is not lost



I just done my first meet a little over a year ago and bombed out on squat big time.  squatted 425(missed 450),  benched 350, pulled 505.  now i'm squatting 500 for reps, benched 405 off of a 2 board the other day easy,  and deadlifting 500 + chains off of a deficit for reps.  if you want it bad the gains will come fast bro.  you got your feet wet with your first meet.  now set some big goals,  train hard,  and kick some ass brother.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 9, 2014)

Well it seems I stand corrected. The results were posted and it looks as though my 230 bench did indeed count. I thought it was good, but had a buddy in the audience that said otherwise. So fuk yeah!


----------



## snake (Jun 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Most people raw pull more then they squat.
> 
> My bro totaled 1840 raw he squatted 606 but pulled 755.
> 
> ...


^^This^^
widehips71,

I want to make sure you didn't skim over this:; so true it's worth noting twice.


----------

